# Looking to carve something big...



## Aongus (Feb 17, 2016)

... but need some direction. What I want to carve (for indoor use) is one of each of the Nio Guardian figures.









The difference is, I want to make them life size. anyone have any thoughts as to the best wood for something of this size & detail? I know it is a large endeavor but it isn't something that I don't have time for. I just want to have the best end result & have never worked with something this size. My second question is where do I find a couple chunks of wood to accommodate these monsters i na wood that is suitable? Thanks, in advance, for your help!


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Carousel horses are usually basswood (American Linden) or pine. I'm gonna guess that pine would be the easier one to find in pieces that large. Then again, if you live where basswood grows, you might be able to come up with a couple pretty good sized pieces.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

You're most likely going to have some glue ups to do.There's a carver over in another valley from us that carves Carousel horses and he uses Basswood. The best I can remember he orders it 2 inches thick from a cabinet shop vendor and has to do some major glue ups.

I would think if you're going to carve them life size be ready to spend some big bucks on the wood.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Aongus (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I figured it would cost me & glue ups would be necessary. I was thinking it might be possible to find a large chunk but less likely in a size I'd be able to just carve. Thanx for the replies!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to LJs
I would think a glue up is necessary.

This might help

https://www.marymaycarving.com/carvingschool/


----------

